
Are Your "Secret Questions" Too Easily Answered? - nreece
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/22662/page1/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to a simgle page version:

[http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.asp...](http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=22662&channel=web&section=)

------
JunkDNA
The "secret question" process is a relic of a time long gone when information
about individuals was not so readily available. It is made worse by things
like social networking. A few careless settings in one's Facebook profile, and
anyone who joins the group for your home town can see your profile. From
there, practically ANY security question is available: pet names, high school,
mother's maiden name, town where you grew up, etc... All linked to an email
address.

------
sachmanb
you can do as i do:

for password hint: "none"

first elementary school: "root mean square"

favorite food: "spiraling out of control"

if it's important, like a bank site, there's a way to unlock your account if
you did ever lose your password. i see this as using features they didn't know
that they had; specifically: "disable password hints" and "disable password
alternatives"

------
ilitirit
A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link.

